# When are PAX deactivated?



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Picked up a guy with 3.8. Seems unfair he's still allowed to use the service where I would've been deactivated long ago if I got those scores.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Pax deactivated?

LMAO!!!


----------



## EdmontonDoug (Jun 14, 2015)

I would never pick up a 3.8 so that's the penalty. Guess it depends how drivers view passenger ratings and what they do about it.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Never... Period


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Drivers are to blame when passengers have a low rating. How do you not know that?


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

So, apart from drivers discretion, are there any negatives for low rated PAX? Do they get low priority on busy days?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

The punishment for a pax who receives a low rating is having less available drivers who are willing to pick him or her up. This can cause inconvenience. When you have to go somewhere in an emergency situation and drivers keep cancelling your request because of your low rating, who is to blame?

For the drivers, it's deactivation. In the end, they're 2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> The punishment for a pax who receives a low rating is having less available drivers who are willing to pick him or her up. This can cause inconvenience. When you have to go somewhere in an emergency situation and drivers keep cancelling your request because of your low rating, who is to blame?
> 
> For the drivers, it's deactivation. In the end, they're 2 sides of the same coin.


Except that it's Ubers business policy to flood areas with drivers meaning every ride you get is important.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> The punishment for a pax who receives a low rating is having less available drivers who are willing to pick him or her up. This can cause inconvenience. When you have to go somewhere in an emergency situation and drivers keep cancelling your request because of your low rating, who is to blame?
> 
> For the drivers, it's deactivation. In the end, they're 2 sides of the same coin.


^^^
Oh, you mean that coin that the pax didn't flip you at the end of the ride?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Shock said:


> Picked up a guy with 3.8. Seems unfair he's still allowed to use the service where I would've been deactivated long ago if I got those scores.


Only when they commit credit card fraud or their last bill came back unsatisfactory .


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Pax deactivated?
> 
> LMAO!!!


^^^
But if a pax decapitates a driver, I'm sure that they well get a stern warning from Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> But if a pax decapitates a driver, I'm sure that they well get a stern warning from Uber.


Pretty sure Uber CSRs will deactivate a rider account for that, as well as other reasons. But it's impossible to deactivate a pax. There is nothing stopping them from signing up with a different email/credit card. A deactivated driver however is permanently deactivated. There's no loophole.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They don't get deactivated unless they do something seriously bad, and even then they can just create a new account.


----------



## EdmontonDoug (Jun 14, 2015)

For me, every passenger gets a 5 unless they do something really stupid that would make me not want to drive them again. One example is the crazy guy who started flipping out for no reason (must have been super drunk and/or high) or the girl who made me wait 10 minutes before she got in so I could drive her to the end of the road (2 blocks) to buy smokes. Those two got a 1 and 3, respectively. If I'm not mistaken, passengers don't even know their rating so it is useless for them. For me it is an early warning system for other drivers, nothing else. It's a clear question: should I drive this person or not (because they are a lunatic; throws-up; breaks stuff; disrespects my time to a grand degree -- not because they are few minutes late; happen to be drunk; not outgoing; no tip or whatever). If a passenger is rated 4.5 or lower then I pause and think about it. 4 or lower and no way, I refuse the ping. If that's their ranking then they obviously did something really stupid a few times and it's not worth the headache.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

EdmontonDoug said:


> I would never pick up a 3.8 so that's the penalty. Guess it depends how drivers view passenger ratings and what they do about it.


-- I would not pick up someone with a 4.6 rating - let alone a 3.8!

Pick these passengers at your OWN peril. You better believe you are gonna be given a 1 rating from them! You can't please them!


----------



## EdmontonDoug (Jun 14, 2015)

UberXpert2020 said:


> Pick these passengers at your OWN peril. You better believe you are gonna be given a 1 rating from them! You can't please them!


I don't know why everyone cares about their rating so much, aside from self-esteem. If you're hovering around 4.7 who gives a hoot? You don't win a prize for having a 4.8. You don't get a raise for having a 4.9. What does it matter? As long as you don't get kicked off (which 1, isn't much a punishment and 2, you'd have to do a series of stupid things or provide lacklustre service) then it's all fine.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

EdmontonDoug said:


> For me, every passenger gets a 5 unless they do something really stupid that would make me not want to drive them again. One example is the crazy guy who started flipping out for no reason (must have been super drunk and/or high) or the girl who made me wait 10 minutes before she got in so I could drive her to the end of the road (2 blocks) to buy smokes. Those two got a 1 and 3, respectively. If I'm not mistaken, passengers don't even know their rating so it is useless for them. For me it is an early warning system for other drivers, nothing else. It's a clear question: should I drive this person or not (because they are a lunatic; throws-up; breaks stuff; disrespects my time to a grand degree -- not because they are few minutes late; happen to be drunk; not outgoing; no tip or whatever). If a passenger is rated 4.5 or lower then I pause and think about it. 4 or lower and no way, I refuse the ping. If that's their ranking then they obviously did something really stupid a few times and it's not worth the headache.


A rider that I would not want to drive again is without a doubt a 1. The other numbers are for riders I would drive again, but have issues.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Shock said:


> Picked up a guy with 3.8. Seems unfair he's still allowed to use the service where I would've been deactivated long ago if I got those scores.


Gross misbehavior, if driver adds comments....they can substantiate.
Comments from multiple drivers is considered substantiation.

*ocob* *posted this reply*, which I really like!
Quote "It's very simple, PAX effectively de-activated when their rate lower to some point have no driver accept the request...why would you care about PAX's rate if you are not going to pick them up." Unquote

Of course new drivers will take anything, I did.


----------



## ocob (Apr 25, 2015)

It's very simple, PAX effectively de-activated when their rate lower to some point have no driver accept the request...why would you care about PAX's rate if you are not going to pick them up.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

ocob said:


> It's very simple, PAX effectively de-activated when their rate lower to some point have no driver accept the request...why would you care about PAX's rate if you are not going to pick them up.


You could flip this around too. It could be up to pax to decline a driver based on their rating, not Uber's intervention.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

when their credit card is declined. since i had a repeat ping from my worse drunk abusive PAX , it seems they dont deactivate often.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Shock said:


> So, apart from drivers discretion, are there any negatives for low rated PAX? Do they get low priority on busy days?


No


----------

